#ubuntu-us-sc 2011-07-27
<weudel> Hello, fellow early arrivers...
#ubuntu-us-sc 2011-07-28
<weudel> Okay, that's 8:00... is there a "formal meeting" or am I just wasting my time here?
#ubuntu-us-sc 2015-07-23
<studio_> hey guys, I am trying to find out why when I burn cds on brasero the cd remains blank, even though the program reports a successful burn.
